# gloves?



## chromedome1954 (May 8, 2006)

Do you wear some type of plastic gloves when reloading with lead cast 
bullets? Should we? Is there a danger from handling the lead bullet 
heads bare handed?

thanks


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't reload. But if I did reload lead, I would probably wear gloves.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

No, I don't wear gloves while reloading. I retain my hold on the bullet to guide it into the seating die. Gloves wouldn't give me a sensitive enough feel.

Does that much exposure to lead cause any problems? Not that I'm aware of. And I've at it over fifty years.

Bob Wright


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

I never wear gloves either... I DO however wash my hands on a frequent basis... 
That might be a good idea no matter what you are doing... :smt118


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

DON"T eat or smoke when handling lead until you wash your hands. As for loading using lead bullets just wash up with soap and water when you're done.


----------

